# general wire and spring mini rooter



## opieplumbsAR (Jul 22, 2012)

All my rooter equipment is general wire brand. Purchased the mini rooter (3/8"x75' cable) enclosed drum. When working on hard stoppages my cable always lashes inside the drum and gets in a bind. Is this thing crap or am i just trying to feed and retrieve to quickly?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Drum roll please


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

opieplumbsAR said:


> All my rooter equipment is general wire brand. Purchased the mini rooter (3/8"x75' cable) enclosed drum. When working on hard stoppages my cable always lashes inside the drum and gets in a bind. *Is this thing crap or am i just trying to feed and retrieve to quickly?*


Both


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Should probably switch to 5/16" x 150' solid core cable, fold it over mid way and run it in double.

Either that or run tandem 1/2 horse motors with 1.25" sectional cable.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> Drum roll please


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey 0pie... the sheirff say you need to post an intro...


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Should probably switch to 5/16" x 150' solid core cable, fold it over mid way and run it in double.
> 
> Either that or run tandem 1/2 horse motors with 1.25" sectional cable.


Great idea. I just hate moving that amount of cable. 100' no prob. 150' just sucks.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I use some old cable tv stuff I found at the county dumpster. Very durable.

The black rubber coating makes it easy to clean as well.:thumbup:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Your using a auto feed with a mini rooter lol


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Try soaking the cable in Oxy Clean. That should get the tough clogs out.


----------

